# Cod: ghosts



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 19, 2014)

In all honesty I hate this game and hate the company even more but its addictive. Whats your favorite game mode? whats your favorite class? craziest thing what happened so far? 

I was just on search destroy using the magnum and knife attachment and as soon as I knifed a guy I moved my foot and stepped on a sewing pin what went straight into the toe next to my pinky toe, while pulling it straight out of my toe I knifed somebody else. I rarily do good on s&d


----------



## azzaj13402 (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay my favorite game mode so far would have to be Reinforce (the new one with the domination/Search integrated)

okay so this was on normal SND with my buddy on uhh that map with the gas station we spawned on the side with the access to the large roof and I ran towards that side door that leads to the gentlemens club if you go straight through the room and I lay down in this one spot and then like the whole opposing team runs through the opposite end of the room and I just killed them all haha pretty crazy!

The clas I was using and my favorite class is
Honeybadger
w/ single fire and grip
no secondary
no grenades and the like
I believe the perks are...
Sleight of hand, Ready up, Quickdraw and focus

so yeah thanks for reading man! also if you wanna check out where I got the class from here is a link


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

azzaj13402 said:


> Okay my favorite game mode so far would have to be Reinforce (the new one with the domination/Search integrated)
> 
> okay so this was on normal SND with my buddy on uhh that map with the gas station we spawned on the side with the access to the large roof and I ran towards that side door that leads to the gentlemens club if you go straight through the room and I lay down in this one spot and then like the whole opposing team runs through the opposite end of the room and I just killed them all haha pretty crazy!
> 
> ...


idk why but i find i can't aim for shit with the ripper


----------



## azzaj13402 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> idk why but i find i can't aim for shit with the ripper


I really don't know as I don't really wanna buy dlc for the game I dont find it that worthwhile really but um yeah I only just really started getting back into it since I got a bit bored and I like playing with friends and that we used to own at Black ops 2 SND man haha them days!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

azzaj13402 said:


> I really don't know as I don't really wanna buy dlc for the game I dont find it that worthwhile really but um yeah I only just really started getting back into it since I got a bit bored and I like playing with friends and that we used to own at Black ops 2 SND man haha them days!


didn't buy the dlc just the gun for 4$ cause i liked it but i just got shit aim in general i used to own back in mw2 days, now thats the good ol days and we got the same signature


----------



## azzaj13402 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haha yeah mw2 is when I started my friend inroduced it too me haha and yeah we do have he same sig bro I didn't copy off you also man haha I didn't notice till you just said ahha but yeah aim is a thing that you sorta have to try and get used too also I dunno i think it depends on the person I guess I have alright aim not the best ahah.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

azzaj13402 said:


> Haha yeah mw2 is when I started my friend inroduced it too me haha and yeah we do have he same sig bro I didn't copy off you also man haha I didn't notice till you just said ahha but yeah aim is a thing that you sorta have to try and get used too also I dunno i think it depends on the person I guess I have alright aim not the best ahah.


i started at world at war, the last good campaign i wished i played black ops 1 more when it first came out wasn't a big fan of it and i didn't even bother get blops 2 and mw3 was a hunk of shit


----------



## azzaj13402 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i started at world at war, the last good campaign i wished i played black ops 1 more when it first came out wasn't a big fan of it and i didn't even bother get blops 2 and mw3 was a hunk of shit


yeah mw3 just lost it and I think infinity ward is losing it also and yeah I have sorta moved to other games sorta but yeah ghosts is sorta getting there I guess it took some getting used to as other cods were a lot different haha.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

i'm gonna play outlast tomorrow


----------



## azzaj13402 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'm gonna play outlast tomorrow


ahh yah I heard its good!

I love scary shit like creepypastas I listen to em before bed haha scary stuff man haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

how come this game is so fucking laggy today


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> In all honesty I hate this game and hate the company even more but its addictive. Whats your favorite game mode? whats your favorite class? craziest thing what happened so far?
> 
> I was just on search destroy using the magnum and knife attachment and as soon as I knifed a guy I moved my foot and stepped on a sewing pin what went straight into the toe next to my pinky toe, while pulling it straight out of my toe I knifed somebody else. I rarily do good on s&d


hardcore Team deathmatch all day long.
Scar heavy with a red dot, extended mag, and grip
craziest thing to happen; I die less than kill.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of BF4. I play that more than cod anymore.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

this game is usually pretty laggy but today has been constant fucking lag and its starting to piss me off, i can do decent sniping when im lagging every 2 seconds


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

since the update the game lags all over the fucking place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azzaj13402 (Aug 12, 2014)

yah it has been


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

wtf man thats fucked why'd they make the game laggier


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Aug 12, 2014)

MW2 was the best CoD lol but ghost isnt bad. what platform is everyone playing on? xbox 360 here


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> MW2 was the best CoD lol but ghost isnt bad. what platform is everyone playing on? xbox 360 here


xbox 1


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

and yeah mw2 was beast, i remember i shot a noob tube across the map where the other team spawned to and kill 4 ppl as soon as the match started lololol, they ran 4 feet and got noob tubed lol i bet they raged


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

can't even play ghosts anymore, thanks a lot activision, did dedicated servers ever exist? or did you say it just to sell more copies


----------



## azzaj13402 (Aug 12, 2014)

PS3 haha well anyway yeah why would they make it so much laggier!


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> can't even play ghosts anymore, thanks a lot activision, did dedicated servers ever exist? or did you say it just to sell more copies


yeah the lag sucks an i wish i had a xbox one i do plan on getting on soon tho and the noob tube thing was killer in mw2 lol the good ole days ive done it with a javelin on domination man got 4 ppl at very start of game


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

lol the rpg trolling, and xbox 1 is awesome just cod ghosts has a bad lag problem. fancy system


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 16, 2014)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> yeah the lag sucks an i wish i had a xbox one i do plan on getting on soon tho and the noob tube thing was killer in mw2 lol the good ole days ive done it with a javelin on domination man got 4 ppl at very start of game


the newst update on xbox 1 made the game unplayable cause of constant bad lag, every game mode every single match


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the newst update on xbox 1 made the game unplayable cause of constant bad lag, every game mode every single match


damn that sounds shitty lol


----------



## azzaj13402 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> damn that sounds shitty lol


PS3 all the way!


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Aug 17, 2014)

azzaj13402 said:


> PS3 all the way!


xbox 360 ALL DAY!!


----------



## azzaj13402 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> xbox 360 ALL DAY!!


actuallly I like PC the best


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 20, 2014)

the game just sucks ass, i recently got a lot faster internet and i still can't update my xbox 1 sensibly


----------



## dave and Em (Aug 21, 2014)

daddy0f04 add me xbox


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)

dave and Em said:


> daddy0f04 add me xbox


when i finally update the fucking thing lol, 350 mb?? bullshit messes up when its almost done


----------



## dave and Em (Aug 23, 2014)

I need ppl that are on a bit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 24, 2014)

dave and Em said:


> I need ppl that are on a bit



yeah i usually play everyday but right now my xbox is being a piece of shit


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 27, 2014)

this game is a pos


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> this game is a pos


whats a pos?


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 27, 2014)

s


Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats a pos?



piece of shit lol not you but this CoD, the series isn't getting any better. Need bigger maps and spawn points that don't spawn right behind an enemy or right in front of them. It is a zergfest every game now adays.


----------



## vostok (Aug 27, 2014)

*I ditched this game when I saw it was some ridiculous 40-60 Giggy bytes or some such, way to big to be sitting on my harddrive for months and being played 1-2 times per week at most, game makers have got to get real with this game size shit! I feel sorry for the doods that had to d/l of of Steam ....lol but I suppose it prevent pirating too or does it????

That said I've been playing the experimental "The Forest" is IMHO scored 6/10 but not finshed it yet, it has some dumb 'survivor' type moments but at 1.07Gb for a FPS... it rocks for its size ...lol *


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 27, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I ditched this game when I saw it was some ridiculous 40-60 Giggy bytes or some such, way to big to be sitting on my harddrive for months and being played 1-2 times per week at most, game makers have got to get real with this game size shit! I feel sorry for the doods that had to d/l of of Steam ....lol but I suppose it prevent pirating too or does it????
> 
> That said I've been playing the experimental "The Forest" is IMHO scored 6/10 but not finshed it yet, it has some dumb 'surviour' type moments but rocks at 1.07Gb for a FPS it rocks for its size ...lol *


I believe anyone pirating a game of 60gb has a higher chance of being caught than a game of 5gb. I think your right about that because the longer you have the lines open the more posibility they gonna find u.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

is battlefield laggy as fuck like ghosts?


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> is battlefield laggy as fuck like ghosts?


what battlefield you talking bout? i had bf3 an it wasnt every laggy


----------



## UncleReemis (Aug 31, 2014)

I hated Ghosts at first, and the players are all thirsty ass basement kids, but now I've grown fond of slaying these basement tribes.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

It's false advertising no ghosts for sale specially not with a cool payment plan like COD I thought it was a dream come true Cash on delivery ghosts Mmm...


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> is battlefield laggy as fuck like ghosts?


Nope Battlefield is the shit !


----------



## probiotic (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the black ops 2 multiplayer the best but have been playing ghosts a bit more recently. I like the dogs, pretty cool addition


----------



## dave and Em (Oct 20, 2014)

I could use a few extra ppl to game with.? daddy0f04 360 bitches


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 20, 2014)

cod ghosts sucks major ass, probably the worst cod yet


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 1, 2014)

I wouldn't play that shit unless I was paid to do so


----------

